# 2006 Discount



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

The discount code has now been updated 

detailingworld

Thats what you need 

Go get buying Guys and Gals.....

Johnny


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one

A bottle of APC+ will be ordered by me today!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thank you Thank you


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one Johnny! Thanks


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the discount code


----------



## Sjdickso (Nov 8, 2005)

Just tried to use the discount code detailingworld and says it can not be used the order is only for £37.00 is there a min spend?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Small issue with discounts at the moment... sorry. 

Put the order on and in the notes field put your a detailing world member and I will get you a refund of 10%

Johnny


----------



## Sjdickso (Nov 8, 2005)

Cheers will pop it on i couple of minutes then.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Still not working. Im about to order will i still get discount?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

yep 

ill get a refund put on your card... Got your order btw  

Thank you


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Cheers John your a star. I will order more later


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Sjdickso said:


> Just tried to use the discount code detailingworld and says it can not be used the order is only for £37.00 is there a min spend?


I had the same problem when I just placed my order for some Souveran Wax...


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

leeshez, dont know if your credit card went through?

Neilos, there is an issue with discounts.... just email me to remind me to refund you the 10%

Cheers


----------



## NickieCDE (Nov 23, 2005)

Damn..I should have checked this forum before I placed my order last Thursday...never mind...!!


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Sorted  Dont forget the discount


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

is there still a problem with the code or is it because i cant remember my login details 

Alex


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Alex, There is still an issue with it, techies are looking at it and it should be resolved by the end of the week. 

If you place an order and put in the notes section your a detailing world member I will arrange for the discount to be credited back to your card.

Johnny


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks John 
it'll be some Wheel Brightner

Alex


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Just ordered some stuff JOhnny. 
DIscount code didn't work for me, but put a note on to say so..!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

do you take Paypal Johnny?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry Alex, Its one thing we dont take, we can take cheques or even direct transfers.... Maybe in the future though!

DrPellyPo - Cheers Bubba!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

oh well, i'll have to wait till next friday.

Cheers Johnny


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Johnny,

Just bought some SSR 2.5 (wish I'd waited to order this with the wheel brightner). Discount code not operating 

Brian


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

just mail him and tell him and he should credit back to you


----------



## rscosworth (Jan 1, 2006)

can someone tell me how much the discount is?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

10% (random message lengthner)


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> 10% (random message lengthner)


Discount code still doesn't seem to be working, comes up as invalid. Do you know when it will be fixed?


----------



## L3E TD (Jan 22, 2006)

Ive just ordered some bits there 4 polishing cloths and applicator pads,discount didnt work for me either but i put it on delivery notes


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I ordered some stuff yesterday too. Discount code not working so left message in delivery notes box at check out.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Excellent service. All arrived within 24 hours.:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## L3E TD (Jan 22, 2006)

Awesome service and fantastically packed mate,customer for life ere


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Just placed an order and added a note about the discount code, hope you get it !

Dave


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ill check tomorrow when i get in!! 

Cheers for the order.


----------



## banger 115 (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi,

any news on the code yet...wanting to an order in..

Ta


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

banger 115 said:


> Hi,
> 
> any news on the code yet...wanting to an order in..
> 
> Ta


Me too! :driver:


----------

